# Lost American Kestrel today



## avanzato (Oct 2, 2009)

My son's friend has just accidentally let my Male AK out. He is rung and wearing anklets but no jesses.

He has gone from the St Mellons area of Cardiff.

Please could you get in touch if you see him or have any info. He is very distinctive as he is missing a talon.

Thanks.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Hope you find him soon.

The weather's on your side at the moment! : victory:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Let John Hayward know, he is very good at finding birds through his network!

Good luck!!!

John


----------



## avanzato (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you I will try anything I just want him back


----------



## TerryKFCC (May 11, 2012)

avanzato said:


> Thank you I will try anything I just want him back


Thought I had found him on the IFF but wrong area.
Have you notified the IBR yet? They have a new telephone number 0161 790 5613

Terry


----------



## avanzato (Oct 2, 2009)

Sadly still no sign of Hercules, any info greatly appreciated.
Thanks all


----------



## avanzato (Oct 2, 2009)

Also thanks for the ibr number


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

sorry to hear he's not back yet. good luck with finding him. keep us posted.


----------



## hatleopard (Mar 1, 2012)

i'm in the chepstow area so if i see him i'll let you know!


----------



## avanzato (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks all


----------



## avanzato (Oct 2, 2009)

Bump up


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear that btw 

But always have faith! My african grey escaped last week,in peein rain and freezin cold,right btween a railway line and an airport

2 Days and i got her back  

Kestrel will still have its wild instincts and will be able to survive for ages best bet is gettin a search party for good 10 mile radius where she flew and lot of food on hand as shes captive so easiest prey she will go for they never forget that birds are good that way

Wish you the best of luck in finding her : victory:


----------



## avanzato (Oct 2, 2009)

Possible sighting in Bedwas if any of you are in and around there can you please keep a lookout?
Thanks all


----------

